# A simple breakfast fattie



## ernesttbass (Mar 21, 2015)

Just posting some pic's of another fattie I made.

The outside was a 50/50 blend of Jimmy Dean breakfast sausage and ground beef.

Inside we have scrambled eggs, chorizo,onions and mozzarella cheese.  A pretty basic fattie, but oh so good.

ernesttbass













IMG_3230.JPG



__ ernesttbass
__ Mar 21, 2015


















IMG_3231.JPG



__ ernesttbass
__ Mar 21, 2015


----------



## gunkle (Mar 21, 2015)

i've been dying to make a breakfast fattie. I'm the only one in the house that would eat it though. One of these days. Looks great


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2015)

Excellent Job, Mr Bass!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Looks Mighty Tasty!---------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## b-one (Mar 21, 2015)

That's a great looking fattie! :drool
I agree with Bear!! :points1:


----------



## disco (Mar 21, 2015)

Terrific. Love the shape you got on the fattie!







Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 21, 2015)

EB, That fattie looks excellent!


----------



## krboyd (Mar 24, 2015)

figured this was the place to be, that looks awesome I'll have to give that one a try


----------



## nklcolt1911 (Apr 3, 2015)

do you pre cook the filling?


----------



## ernesttbass (Apr 3, 2015)

Great question.   I pre cooked the chorizo and then drained it well.  The scrambled eggs were also made ahead of time.  

The diced onions were raw.   I might try pre cooking them with the chorizo next time though,  just to experiment.

 All the pre cooked stuff was left to cool before assembly.


----------



## nklcolt1911 (Apr 7, 2015)

ok cool thanks.


----------

